# [APP][2.2+] Android Music Charts Free/X v1.0.1



## chengsokdara (Nov 25, 2012)

*Android Music Charts Free*

*Description:*

Are you a music lover who like to keep in trend with the latest hit song around the world? Do you usually look up music charts such as iTunes and Billboard to find great music to listen? Then this app will provide just the thing you need to discover the newest and greatest music to purchase.

*Free version features:*​
Features a predefined list of charts such as iTunes Top 100 and Top 10 charts from 22 top country charts.
You can select a song and preview it before you decide to purchase it on iTunes all inside this app.
If you have a MP3 that does not have it's own album art, this app allows you to download album art too. (170px x 170px)
Beautifully design UI that make browsing music chart a pleasant.
Support from Android 2.2 FroYo to the latest 4.2 Jellybean.
*Screenshots:*

    








*Android Music Charts X*

*X version features preview:*​
The full version does not have any ads whatsoever and included many cool additional features.
iTunes Chart Maker, with this features you have full control of iTunes chart, you can create your own iTunes chart with a long list of country that iTunes support and your preferred amount of song from 10, 25, 50, 100 and 300.
Ability to download song preview to your SD Card and what make this even cooler? You can set the downloaded song preview as your ringtone automatically. What this mean is that you will have a huge ringtone library of the hottest hit song right now on your hand. Moreover, you get all the features in the Free version too.
*X version screenshots:*

   

*Further notice:*

If there's enough support from you guys, there will be further development with more chart providers and greater features. Thanks you for all your support.

Download:


go to www.homi3kh.com for more info​
Price: Free/Paid
Size: 2.80MB/1.80MB
Release: 09/12/2012
Android Version: 2.2+


----------

